# my first sailboat



## SLObrett (Aug 21, 2008)

ive been wanting a boat and lurking around here for a long time...i had unrealistic dreams of pickin up a catalina 27 or similiar as my first sailboat, but the money issue with owning/maintaining/etc made it not possible...but i spotted this at a jobsite and walked away with it for 150..

















its a 1997 capri 13. we were gonna head out but realized we had no vang (ouch$) and the riveted piece on the bottom of the mast that it connects to was missing...hopefully catalina can get one for me...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome and congrats... looks very similar to a Laser Radial. Catalina is known for their support, so you should have some luck there!

Looks like fun!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations! Daysailors are a ton of fun. Teach you all about sailing too, cause you can feel everything. Don't let that vang stress you, she'll sail without. Or rig on with a hitch on the boom. Have fun, expect to get wet.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey slo - congrats dude!


----------



## DavidD. (Apr 9, 2005)

Congratulations. Much like the laser I got hooked on sailing with. You'll love it. Wish I had one to play with till my boat is restored & in the water.


----------



## SLObrett (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks all
we tried without the vang and the boom fell out at the ramp...i found the blocks from west marine for 40 bucks, so not too bad..


----------



## heins58 (Feb 14, 2009)

swell boat! loads of fun in summer


----------



## SLObrett (Aug 21, 2008)

heins58 said:


> OMG what is your 20? lets race.....I have been tearing up the baltimore harbor racing Beneteaus and Jeaneaus for beer all summer on my silly lil' Sunfish... we rehabbed all the parts from scratch (rudder, dagger-board..etc)(until my friend -spear'd my sail) and with some tweeking everything is YEEEE--HAAA -- don't be afraid to "f*ckup" -- getting wet w/ these boats is fun..keep some friends shore side! When you become more "experienced" you'll be able to keep that "cheesy" cowboy hat on and also balance a beer while "tacking" to the nearest keg..  jus' mind me..


i think were on different sides of the hill there boss haha


----------



## SLObrett (Aug 21, 2008)

took 'er out for on the maiden voyage.. first time sailing, ever. it was a blast but man is it small. realized that my buddy who is an experienced sailor could not go with me but only yell from shore to tell me what to do. learned alot though just by going out and trying it, and i have a feelin that a bigger vessel may be comin sooner than i thought...great feelin when you actually get moving though


----------

